# No creo que yo pueda hacerlo



## Engypatra

Hola a todos: 

He leído que en las frases que tienen dos verbos se conjuga el segundo verbo en infinitivo si es el mismo sujeto como: Quiero dormir;y si el sujeto del segundo verbo difiere del primero, se pone la conjunción "que" y se conjuga el segundo verbo como: "quiero que vengas a mi casa" o "veo que te has engordado". 

Frases como: "creo que puedo hacerlo" o "no creo que yo pueda hacerlo" son, que yo sepa, perfectas. ¿Por qué aquí no hemos seguido la regla ante mencionada y cuándo la seguimos? 

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## micafe

Puedes hacerlo en esas frases y significaría lo mismo:
*
"creo poder hacerlo"* y* "no creo poder hacerlo"*. 

Ambas son correctas.


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
Es el verbo "creer" en este caso el que permite introducir una proposición subordinada con los verbos modales "poder" o "deber".
También es posible con otros verbos semánticamente similares a "creer" y con "esperar", por ejemplo.

*Creo/pienso/considero* que *debo hacerlo*. / *No creo* que *deba hacerlo*.
*Espero* que *pueda terminar* el trabajo pronto. También: *Espero poder terminar* el trabajo pronto.

Por otro lado, podemos emplear el verbo "creer" y luego agregar una subordinada con otros verbos que no sean "poder" y "deber".

No creo que lo haga.
No creo que vaya.
Creo que lo haré.
Creo que iré.

En cambio, con ciertos verbos como "querer" y "necesitar" no sería posible introducir una subordinada con un verbo conjugado (sea modal o no) debido a que la semántica del verbo no lo admite.

Yo quiero que vaya al cine.   Yo quiero ir al cine.
Yo no quiero que vaya al cine.  Yo no quiero ir al cine.

Necesito que yo trabaje más horas.   Necesito trabajar más horas.
No necesito que yo trabaje más horas.  No necesito trabajar más horas.


----------



## ukimix

Hola todos. Agrego a lo que dice Gamen que hay que recordar que la cosa varía cuando el sujeto de la acción es diferente para cada uno de los dos verbos implicados: _Yo quiero que (él) vaya al cine_ es una oración correcta si estamos hablando del deseo de que un tercero vaya al cine. Saludo


----------



## Gamen

Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo sólo hice referencia a los casos en que no cambia la persona.
Si la persona cambia, debemos introducir siempre una subordinada con el verbo conjugado. 

Yo quiero que (ellos) estudien y trabajen.
(yo) Necesito que (ella) me ayude con las tareas del hogar.

Saludos.


----------



## Engypatra

Gamen said:


> Hola.
> Es el verbo "creer" en este caso el que permite introducir una proposición subordinada con los verbos modales "poder" o "deber".
> También es posible con otros verbos semánticamente similares a "creer" y con "esperar", por ejemplo.
> 
> *Creo/pienso/considero* que *debo hacerlo*. / *No creo* que *deba hacerlo*.
> *Espero* que *pueda terminar* el trabajo pronto. También: *Espero poder terminar* el trabajo pronto.
> 
> Por otro lado, podemos emplear el verbo "creer" y luego agregar una subordinada con otros verbos que no sean "poder" y "deber".
> 
> No creo que lo haga.
> No creo que vaya.
> Creo que lo haré.
> Creo que iré.
> 
> En cambio, con ciertos verbos como "querer" y "necesitar" no sería posible introducir una subordinada con un verbo conjugado (sea modal o no) debido a que la semántica del verbo no lo admite.
> 
> Yo quiero que vaya al cine.   Yo quiero ir al cine.
> Yo no quiero que vaya al cine.  Yo no quiero ir al cine.
> 
> Necesito que yo trabaje más horas.   Necesito trabajar más horas.
> No necesito que yo trabaje más horas.  No necesito trabajar más horas.



Muchas gracias, Gamen por su explicación. Espero que me permita hacerle una pregunta.  

Según lo que ha dicho, ¿se puede decir "Creo deber hacerlo" y "Considero hacerlo"?


----------



## Engypatra

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportaciones valiosas. 

Ahora mi problema es cómo poner alguna regla general para que un aprendiz del español pueda utilizarla sin causarle ninguna confusión. De lo que he leído, supongo que no estaría mal decir que seguir esa regla es una obligación cuando el verbo principal pertenece a los verbos de sentimiento (gustar, alegrarse de, tener miedo, estar harto, etc.) o los de deseo (desear, querer, preferir, rogar, tener ganas de, etc.) para evitar doble interpretaciones. De no ser así, esa regla (segundo verbo en infinitivo si es el mismo sujeto) es completamente optativa y hasta a veces, es inevitable descartarla como en estas frases: "Supongo ir a hacerlo mal" o "Noto haber bajado de peso". 

¿Creen que estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Pinairun

Engypatra said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportaciones valiosas.
> 
> Ahora mi problema es cómo poner alguna regla general para que un aprendiz del español pueda utilizarla sin causarle ninguna confusión. De lo que he leído, supongo que no estaría mal decir que seguir esa regla es una obligación cuando el verbo principal pertenece a los verbos de sentimiento (gustar, alegrarse de, tener miedo, estar harto, etc.) o los de deseo (desear, querer, preferir, rogar, tener ganas de, etc.) para evitar doble interpretaciones. De no ser así, esa regla (segundo verbo en infinitivo si es el mismo sujeto) es completamente optativa y hasta a veces, es inevitable descartarla como en estas frases: "Supongo ir a hacerlo mal" o "Noto haber bajado de peso".
> 
> ¿Creen que estoy en lo cierto?



Completamente: _Supongo que voy a hacerlo mal, Noto que he bajado de peso._

Hay casos en que también se puede utilizar el infinitivo cuando cada verbo tiene un sujeto propio: [Él] me ordenó bajar [yo] del coche/Me ordenó que bajara del coche.


----------



## Engypatra

Pinairun said:


> Completamente: _Supongo que voy a hacerlo mal, Noto que he bajado de peso._
> 
> Hay casos en que también se puede utilizar el infinitivo cuando cada verbo tiene un sujeto propio: [Él] me ordenó bajar [yo] del coche/Me ordenó que bajara del coche.



Gracias, Pinairun. ¿Y te parecen correctas estas frases "Creo deber hacerlo" y "Considero hacerlo"?


----------



## Gamen

Engypatra said:


> Muchas gracias, Gamen por su explicación. Espero que me permita hacerle una pregunta.
> 
> Según lo que ha dicho, ¿se puede decir "Creo deber hacerlo" y "Considero hacerlo"?



No, estas dos construcciones no son correctas.

Estas sí lo son:
Creo que debo hacerlo.
Creo que puedo hacerlo.
Considero que puedo hacerlo.
Considero que debo hacerlo.


----------



## Engypatra

Gamen said:


> No, estas dos construcciones no son correctas.
> 
> Estas sí lo son:
> Creo que debo hacerlo.
> Creo que puedo hacerlo.
> Considero que puedo hacerlo.
> Considero que debo hacerlo.



Muchas gracias, Gamen, y siento mucho volver a preguntárselo, pero es que he leído varias veces las siguientes frases:

Creo poder hacerlo / No creo poder hacerlo
Pienso hablar con mi jefe/No pienso ir a la fiesta.

¿No le parecen correctas? ¿Y serán diferencias de uso entre el español de España y el español de América?

Otra vez, muchas gracias.


----------



## Gamen

Engypatra said:


> Muchas gracias, Gamen, y siento mucho volver a preguntárselo, pero es que he leído varias veces las siguientes frases:
> 
> Creo poder hacerlo / No creo poder hacerlo
> Pienso hablar con mi jefe/No pienso ir a la fiesta.
> 
> ¿No le parecen correctas? ¿Y serán diferencias de uso entre el español de España y el español de América?
> 
> Sí, estas son correctísimas en español.
> Yo me refería a que no tiene sentido decir "considero hacerlo" y "no creo deber hacerlo".
> 
> Otra vez, muchas gracias.


----------



## Engypatra

Muchas gracias por su paciencia, Gamen. 

Un saludo desde Egipto.


----------



## Gamen

No, por nada. Si todavía te quedan dudas, tus preguntas son siempre bienvenidas.
La idea es que los nativos podamos ayudarte en todo lo que necesites.


----------



## S.V.

_El 76% de los participantes notó haber sentido una sensación de nostalgía...
... mencionó que al salir al patio de su casa notó haber hallado...
Yo no noto haber mejorado en 10 años.
... a quien no se le notó haber estado tres meses fuera de las canchas._

"[...]_ ni para jamás se le notó haber entrado en cólera _[...]" (1676).
"[...] _bien se nota haber sido fundadores del estado _[...]" (1844).
"[...]_ se nota haber concurrido la necesidad, ayudada de la naturaleza, á darles reglas _[...]" (1772).

De la Internet y del CORDE, respectivamente. A mí me suena perfecta la construcción, Pina. Incluso la última no suena tan rara, aunque sería ya otra cosa. 

De lo último que dicen, agrego que también me gustaría en la negativa con _creer_: http://www.google.com/m?q=%22no+creo+deber%22.


----------



## Engypatra

Muchas gracias, Gamen por tu disposición. Muy amable. 
La verdad es que lo entendía, pero necesitaba sacar alguna regla general para dársela a mis alumnos. No les es tan fácil.


----------



## Gamen

Entiendo.
Intentaré resumirlo.
Cuando no hay cambio de persona el segundo verbo suele aparecer en infinitivo, pero a veces es posible también conjugarlo.

1) Con los verbos de juicio como "creer", "pensar", "estimar", cuando introducen una subordinada (una segunda oración encabezada por la conjunción que), el verbo modal (poder o deber) debe congujarse, aún cuando el sujeto sea el mismo de la oración principal.
Es posible usar el infinitivo, pero es menos común.

*Creo* que *podré* aprobar el examen.
Creo poder aprobar el examen.

2) Con algunos verbos como "esperar" , "temer", "tener miedo" es posible incluir una subordinada y conjugar el verbo modal poder o usar el infinitivo.
Espero que pueda ir a la fiesta.
Espero poder ir a la fiesta.
Tengo miedo de no poder ir a la fiesta. / Tengo miedo de que no pueda ir a la fiesta.

3) Con los verbos "querer", "desear", que no admiten  una subordinada, se usa sólo el infinitivo.
Quiero ir a la fiesta.
Deseo tener suerte.


Un saludo.


----------



## osa_menor

Gamen said:


> Engypatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias, Gamen, y siento mucho volver a preguntárselo, pero es que he leído varias veces las siguientes frases:
> 
> Creo poder hacerlo / No creo poder hacerlo
> Pienso hablar con mi jefe/No pienso ir a la fiesta.
> 
> ¿No le parecen correctas? ¿Y serán diferencias de uso entre el español de España y el español de América?
> 
> Sí, estas son correctísimas en español.
> Yo me refería a que no tiene sentido decir "considero hacerlo" y "no creo deber hacerlo".
> 
> Otra vez, muchas gracias.
Click to expand...


Hola.
Ésto no lo entiendo. ¿Por qué no puedo escribir "*no creo deber hacerlo*" pero sí "*No creo poder hacerlo*"?

Pongo un ejemplo:
_Debes decirle a tu jefe que estás enfermo.
No, no creo deber hacerlo._
Para mí no suena mal.

Gracias por las respuestas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
Debería ser gramaticalmente correcta, pero en lugar de "no creo deber hacerlo" diría siempre "no creo que deba hacerlo".
Por alguna razón no me suena bien "no creo deber hacerlo"
No obstante, diría indistintamente "no creo poder hacerlo", "no creo que pueda hacerlo".

Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

La pauta «(no) creo deber + infinitivo» es a lo mejor más extendida en el español escrito que oral, pero sí es correcta. Este uso se encuentra tanto en el español de España como en el de Hispanoamérica.

Pongo de ejemplo este pasage de AIM Digital:


> Entre Ríos es la única provincia en el país que tiene como política de Estado recordar las nefastas consecuencias de lo monstruoso del holocausto llevado adelante por el nazismo, que implicó que millones de inocentes fueron sistemáticamente exterminados. “La exigencia de que Auschwitz no se repita es la primera de todas en la educación. Hasta tal punto precede a cualquier otra que no creo deber ni poder fundamentarla”, afirmó Theodor Adorno en una conferencia que realizó en 1966.


Fuente

Saludos,


----------



## micafe

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Gamen. "No creo deber hacerlo" es gramaticalmente correcto, pero suena *muy mal* al oído. Simplemente no lo decimos así. Y si una extranjero lo dice, va a sonar exactamente como eso: Extranjero.

No niego que tal vez en el lenguaje escrito se diga... pero se queda escrito.


----------



## osa_menor

micafe said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con Gamen. "No creo deber hacerlo" es gramaticalmente correcto, pero suena *muy mal* al oído. Simplemente no lo decimos así. Y si una extranjero lo dice, va a sonar exactamente como eso: Extranjero.
> 
> No niego que tal vez en el lenguaje escrito se diga... pero se queda escrito.



Una pregunta a los españoles: ¿También suena muy mal y extranjero en España "No creo deber hacerlo"?
Gracias por vuestras respuestas

Edito: He pensado en mi propia lengua, el alemán. Debo constatar que tampoco uso esta construcción con la palabra que equivale a *deber* en alémán. No me di cuenta de eso. Se usa esta construcción con infinitivo con las palabras que significan en mi lengua *poder*, *tener que* y *tener permiso* pero no con *deber*. 
Así fueran correcta: 
_Creo poder hacerlo._
_Creo tener que hacerlo._
_No creo tener permiso para hacerlo._
Estas tres también son correctas en español?

Un saludo


----------



## Engypatra

S.V. said:


> _El 76% de los participantes notó haber sentido una sensación de nostalgía...
> ... mencionó que al salir al patio de su casa notó haber hallado...
> Yo no noto haber mejorado en 10 años.
> ... a quien no se le notó haber estado tres meses fuera de las canchas._
> 
> "[...]_ ni para jamás se le notó haber entrado en cólera _[...]" (1676).
> "[...] _bien se nota haber sido fundadores del estado _[...]" (1844).
> "[...]_ se nota haber concurrido la necesidad, ayudada de la naturaleza, á darles reglas _[...]" (1772).
> 
> De la Internet y del CORDE, respectivamente. A mí me suena perfecta la construcción, Pina. Incluso la última no suena tan rara, aunque sería ya otra cosa.
> 
> De lo último que dicen, agrego que también me gustaría en la negativa con _creer_: http://www.google.com/m?q="no+creo+deber".



S.V., tu aportación es muy curiosa. Siempre quería aprender a usar el CORDE o el CREA, pero no sé cómo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Engypatra

Gamen, lo que has dicho concuerda, generalmente, con la regla que he deducido. Muchas gracias por tu aportación. 
Un saludo


----------



## Gamen

osa_menor said:


> Edito: He pensado en mi propia lengua, el alemán. Debo constatar que tampoco uso esta construcción con la palabra que equivale a *deber* en alémán. No me di cuenta de eso. Se usa esta construcción con infinitivo con las palabras que significan en mi lengua *poder*, *tener que* y *tener permiso* pero no con *deber*.
> Así fueran correcta:
> _Creo poder hacerlo._
> _Creo tener que hacerlo._
> _No creo tener permiso para hacerlo._
> Estas tres también son correctas en español?
> 
> 
> Son todas correctas también en español y suenan muy bien.


----------



## osa_menor

Gracias, Gamen, por la respuesta. 
 ¡Que tengas un buen día!

Osa


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> La pauta «(no) creo deber + infinitivo» es a lo mejor más extendida en el español escrito que oral, pero sí es correcta. Este uso se encuentra tanto en el español de España como en el de Hispanoamérica.
> 
> Pongo de ejemplo este pasage de AIM Digital:
> 
> Fuente
> 
> Saludos,



Pero, kunvla, lo que estás citando es una traducción del alemán a un (mal?) castellano, no es nada que haya dicho algún hispanoparlante espontáneamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Engypatra

Gamen said:


> Entiendo.
> Intentaré resumirlo.
> Cuando no hay cambio de persona el segundo verbo suele aparecer en infinitivo, pero a veces es posible también conjugarlo.
> 
> 1) Con los verbos de juicio como "creer", "pensar", "estimar", cuando introducen una subordinada (una segunda oración encabezada por la conjunción que), el verbo modal (poder o deber) debe congujarse, aún cuando el sujeto sea el mismo de la oración principal.
> Es posible usar el infinitivo, pero es menos común.
> 
> *Creo* que *podré* aprobar el examen.
> Creo poder aprobar el examen.
> 
> 2) Con algunos verbos como "esperar" , "temer", "tener miedo" es posible incluir una subordinada y conjugar el verbo modal poder o usar el infinitivo.
> Espero que pueda ir a la fiesta.
> Espero poder ir a la fiesta.
> Tengo miedo de no poder ir a la fiesta. / Tengo miedo de que no pueda ir a la fiesta.
> 
> 3) Con los verbos "querer", "desear", que no admiten  una subordinada, se usa sólo el infinitivo.
> Quiero ir a la fiesta.
> Deseo tener suerte.
> 
> 
> Un saludo.



Gamen, se me ha ocurrido algo con respecto al verbo 'pensar'. 'Pensar' puede tener dos significados. Si se utiliza como sinónimo a 'creer', tenemos que introducir una oración subordinada encabezada por la conjunción 'que' como: Pienso que no puedo ir a la fiesta = Creo que no puedo ir a la fiesta.

 Mientras que si lo usamos como 'reflexionar sobre algo', tenemos que poner el segundo verbo en infinitivo en el caso de compartir el mismo sujeto como:
No pienso ir a la fiesta.
Pienso hablar con mi jefe sobre el ascenso que me ha prometido. 
Pienso pasar unos días en las Islas Baleares. 

Supongo que no serán correctas (o diferentes semánticamente) decir las mismas frases así:
No pienso que vaya a la fiesta. (Aquí el significado ha cambiado: no creo que yo vaya a la fiesta, y no "estoy reflexionando sobre ir o no")
Pienso que hablo con mi jefe sobre el ascenso que me ha prometido. (Aquí hay que poner el verbo' hablar' en futuro y significará creer: Pienso que hablaré/voy a hablar...)
Pienso que paso unos días en las Islas Baleares. (Lo mismo: Pienso/Creo que voy a pasar/pasaré unos .... )

¿Qué te/os parece?


----------



## Gamen

Sí, el verbo "pensar" admite dos construcciones y dos significados diferentes. En un caso tiene un significado similar a creer y exige un verbo conjugado. En el otro caso, el significado es "tener intenciones de" y exige el infinitivo.

Pienso que iré a la fiesta. (Creo, considero, estimo que voy a ir a la fiesta)
Pienso ir a la fiesta. (Tengo intenciones, estoy decidido a ir a la fiesta)

Un saludo.


----------



## Engypatra

Gamen said:


> Sí, el verbo "pensar" admite dos construcciones y dos significados diferentes. En un caso tiene un significado similar a creer y exige un verbo conjugado. En el otro caso, el significado es "tener intenciones de" y exije el infinitivo.
> 
> Pienso que iré a la fiesta. (Creo, considero, estimo que voy a ir a la fiesta)
> Pienso ir a la fiesta. (Tengo intenciones, estoy decidido a ir a la fiesta)
> 
> Un saludo.



Muchas gracias, Gamen. 
Un saludo


----------



## kunvla

Alemanita said:


> Pero, kunvla, lo que estás citando es una traducción del alemán a un (mal?) castellano, no es nada que haya dicho algún hispanoparlante espontáneamente.


Hola, Alemanita:

Aquí te pongo los resultados de la consulta al CREA:


> Resultado de la consulta al banco de datos
> 
> 
> 
> Cómo citar el CORPUS​ Consulta:*  no creo deber, en todos los medios, en CREA  * Resultado: 139931 casos en 139931 documentos.              No se pueden ver estadísticas. Demasiados documentos.


Y aquí te pongo los resultados de la consulta al CORDE:


> Resultado de la consulta al banco de datos
> 
> 
> 
> Cómo citar el CORPUS​ Consulta:*  no creo deber, en todos los medios, en CORDE  * Resultado: 34140 casos en 34140 documentos.              No se pueden ver estadísticas. Demasiados documentos.



Tomado de la carta de Francisco Giner de los Ríos a Manuel García Morene:


> Por último envío copia de esta carta (con la de usted tan detallada) a  Cossío pues ustedes señalan su nombre y desearía que hablasen ustedes a  Posada, Buylla, a quienes sin indicación de ustedes no creo deber  hacerlo.


Tomado de _Vida de Don Quijote y Sancho_ escrito por Miguel de Unamuno:


> Y me complazco en creer que a esta mayor fortuna de esta entre mis otras  obras habrá contribuido el que es una libre y personal exégesis del  _Quijote_, en que el autor no pretende descubrir el sentido que Cervantes  le diere, sino el que le da él, ni es tampoco un erudito estudio  histórico. No creo deber repetir que me siento más quijotista que  cervantista y que pretendo libertar al Qujote del mismo Cervantes,  permitiéndome alguna vez hasta discrepar de la manera como Cervantes  entendió y trató a sus dos héroes, sobre todo a Sancho.


Espero que estos resultados te convenzan, ya que, como puedes ver, sí se usa por hispanohablantes al menos en español escrito, y eso lo había afirmado en mi post #20. 

Saludos,


----------



## ukimix

kunvla said:


> Hola, Alemanita:
> 
> Aquí te pongo los resultados de la consulta al CREA:
> 
> Y aquí te pongo los resultados de la consulta al CORDE:
> 
> 
> Tomado de la carta de Francisco Giner de los Ríos a Manuel García Morene:
> 
> Tomado de _Vida de Don Quijote y Sancho_ escrito por Miguel de Unamuno:
> 
> Espero que estos resultados te convenzan, ya que, como puedes ver, sí se usa por hispanohablantes al menos en español escrito, y eso lo había afirmado en mi post #20.
> 
> Saludos,



Hola

Lo que pasa es que si en el CREA y el CORDE buscas ingresando el término _no_, la búsqueda se malogra, porque el motor lo lee como operador lógico y no como palabra. El motor no puede hacer la búsqueda. Es un defecto que ojalá alguna vez la RAE decida ajustar. Puedes corroborarlo buscando por 'creo deber'. Aquí los resultados:



> Resultado de la consulta al banco de datos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cómo citar el CORPUS*​* Consulta:**creo deber, en todos los medios, en CORDE
> ** Resultado:**21 casos en 21 documentos.*



Fíjate que no puede haber menos casos de 'creo deber' que los que hay de 'no creo deber'. Saludo


----------



## kunvla

Hola, ukimix:

Tienes razón. Entonces pongo la búsqueda en *Google libros*:

"creo deber": Aproximadamente 15.800 resultados (0,15 segundos) 

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

También pongo dos otros ejemplos de la prensa española; uno de *El País*, y otro, tomado de un artículo de Julián Marías, —por cierto, miembro de la RAE—, en *ABC (Madrid)*:


> Manuel Fraga Iribarne, El País, "Administración única",  9 MAY 1992
> Sin embargo, se han oído algunas voces de incomprensión y de rechazo, que creo deber contestar brevemente,  olvidando por supuesto todo aquello que en un estilo que ya debería  estar superado en una sociedad, políticamente desarrollada haya podido  confundir la injuria con el argumento.


Fuente


> Julián Marías, "Confianza", ABC, 9 de diciembre de 1993
> Creo deber hacer constar que la única  institución que merece plena confianza, que está a la altura que le  corresponde, es la Corona. La importancia de esto me parece descomunal,  porque es el punto de apoyo, la clave de bóveda. Con muy poco poder pero  con enorme prestigio y autoridad, con garantía de permanencia, es,  puede y debe ser el punto de partida. Y, por fortuna, las personas que  la encarnan tienen la plena confianza de los españoles, porque se la han  qanado día tras día.


Fuente

Saludos,


----------

